# biotest products



## steve2 (Jan 20, 2001)

Has anyone tried tribex 500?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2001)

No, but I've heard good things about it. I use Biotest's Androsol spray and like it.

They seem like a good company, they're located in the same state as me!


----------



## RippedUp (Jan 20, 2001)

I just received my first bottle on monday, and it already kicks ass! I'm stronger in the gym and have much more energy. My sex drive has gone up too. But I think the best is still to come; I've only been using it for 5 days! 
I've tried Tribulus Fuel from Twinlab a month ago but it didn't do anything. 


------------------


----------



## steve2 (Jan 20, 2001)

Does anyone know the cycle? I've heard a bottle only lasts 11 days and it's pretty 
expensive up here. Oh and thanks for your response.


----------



## RippedUp (Jan 20, 2001)

I take 6 capsules daily as recommended; 2 in the morning, 1 mid-morning, 2 in the afternoon, and 1 with my ZMA before going to bed. For the cycle, you should toke it 3 weeks on, 1 off. You can find more info on www.testosterone.net  or the biotest website.
Keep us informed about the efffects.

------------------


----------



## steve2 (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks Rippedup for the info. I think I'll 
give it a try!


----------



## RippedUp (Jan 24, 2001)

Hi Bench_It,
Tribex is an excellent choice; go for it.


------------------


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 24, 2001)

Ripped...goto this site and tell me if you've had anything like this happen? What to expect in the first two weeks.
http://store.yahoo.com/vitaplusstore/trib50090cap.html 

Sorry I couldn't auto-link to it. Didn't know how.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## RippedUp (Jan 24, 2001)

I feel my agression and motivation  are going up, but I still sleep well and my skin is still the same.


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 24, 2001)

How goes the Tribex-500. I'm thinking about ordering some.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## steve2 (Jan 25, 2001)

Wow this stuff sounds kinda hardcore!


----------



## Bench_It (Jan 25, 2001)

I've just started calming down since my separation. I don't need something to make me go ballistic again. Last time I broke my hand hitting a marble counter and dented the side of my truck.

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------

